# Learning something new.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 29, 2011)

I've never been one to use pre-packaged seasonings, mixes, sauces, etc.  I've always enjoyed making things from scratch, usually inventing as I go.  But we had a pot luck at work today, with a breakfast theme.  One person made eggs benedict (I brought in an electric griddle) and used a pre-packaged hollandaise sauce mix.  It was pretty good.  Another co-worker made sausage and gravy, using a pre-made sauce mix.  It was very good.  

Now don't get me wrong.  I will still make my food from scratch.  But in a pinch, when I don't have time to make my own Hollandaise, or sausage gravy, or whatever, I might consider using a pre-made packet.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 29, 2011)

Agreed, also prefer making things from scratch but we had the best fishcakes ever tonight from the Woolworths frozen food section. Moist and full of nice big pieces of fish with loads of garlic and herbs! They make great pasta sauces in glass jars as well as yummy Custard Tarts etc.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2011)

You should really let yourself go sometime, GW 

Look at it like this, a lot of the prepackaged items were made from using a whole bunch of individual ingredients


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 29, 2011)

pacanis said:


> You should really let yourself go sometime, GW
> 
> Look at it like this, a lot of the prepackaged items were made from using a whole bunch of individual ingredients


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2011)

pacanis said:


> You should really let yourself go sometime, GW
> 
> Look at it like this, a lot of the prepackaged items were made from using a whole bunch of individual ingredients



But, it doesn't hurt to be picky about those packaged mixes...I don't buy anything a second time if I can do it better.  If it is up to my standards...it takes it's place in my pantry.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh no, it doesn't hurt to be picky. I call it buying something you like. I won't buy Hunt's Catsup. I much prefer the flavor and texture of Heinz Ketchup. And making ketchup from scratch is probably pretty easy, but why not buy it already made? The making everything from scratch concept is pretty cool though, for those that make _everything_ from scratch.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 30, 2011)

I like the concept of Sandra Lee's show, "Semi-Homemade." I'm not crazy about her, but the ideas are helpful for someone who doesn't have the time, energy or even the desire to do it all from scratch.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I like the concept of Sandra Lee's show, "Semi-Homemade." I'm not crazy about her, but the ideas are helpful for someone who doesn't have the time, energy or even the desire to do it all from scratch.


 
It beats fast food 
I don't think any less of my homemade tacos because I tear open a packet of Ortega seasoning 
I actually tried making homemade taco seasoning. Nice flavor, but serious heartburn would follow. I don't get heartburn eating the packaged stuff that some say is too salty. Nothing wrong with shortcuts.
I think the whole concept of making eggs benedict for the office is cool enough in itself. Who cares if the hollandaise sauce came from a packet, lol.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 30, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I like the concept of Sandra Lee's show, "Semi-Homemade." I'm not crazy about her, but the ideas are helpful for someone who doesn't have the time, energy or even the desire to do it all from scratch.



I do too.  Living single, it's impractical to make lots of things from scratch.  I thought about making "real" gazpacho.  I'd have to buy at least one of each of the fresh vegetables, and it would make more than I have room to store. 

By using store brand chunky salsa, not only do I have all the veggies, already cut up, but they're _still crunchy!_ 

I also use a particular brand of taco seasoning mix.  It gives me the flavor I like best consistently.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I do too. Living single, it's impractical to make lots of things from scratch. I thought about making "real" gazpacho. I'd have to buy at least one of each of the fresh vegetables, and it would make more than I have room to store.
> 
> By using store brand chunky salsa, not only do I have all the veggies, already cut up, but they're _still crunchy!_
> 
> *I also use a particular brand of taco seasoning mix. It gives me the flavor I like best consistently*.


 
What kind do you like? Around here there's McCormick's, Old El Paso and Ortega. I like Ortega's seasoning, but Old El Paso's shells (they are lighter, plus they come in a large size). So buying the taco dinner packages are out


----------



## buckytom (Jul 30, 2011)

gw, you are a man out of sync with time.

most people are used to pre-packaged/semi-homemade foodstuffs and have to learn to cook from scratch. you're doing it the other way. 

i will admit to making tom yum soup from a paste in a jar, with added fresh ingredients like chicken, scalions, and mushrooms. it's one of those things that actually taste better than what i can make from scratch.


----------



## licia (Jul 30, 2011)

My sister and I are compiling a cookbook for the young guys (and gals, too) who are living on their own and have no idea how to boil water. We are doing very basic recipes and methods along with some they can use to make changes.
I like homemade dressings, sauces, etc and most of the time I make them, however, I do keep on hand some shortcuts for when time is of the essence. One of my aunts commented once on my gravy saying she had never had such good gravy. She is well into her 80's and doesn't make gravy.  How hard can good gravy be from scratch!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2011)

I used to make (note the past tense) my own Hollandaise from scratch for asparagus or eggs.  One night, after a long day of fixing lunches for others, I was too tired and short on time.  I was making seafood omelets for dinner and I picked up a package of Knorr Hollandaise for them.  I hid the packets in the trash so Shrek might not notice that I had cheated.  After our meal he commented that I had just served the BEST Hollandaise he had ever tasted.  

I got the packets out of the trash to show him and have never made it from scratch again.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 30, 2011)

pacanis said:


> What kind do you like? Around here there's McCormick's, Old El Paso and Ortega. I like Ortega's seasoning, but Old El Paso's shells (they are lighter, plus they come in a large size). So buying the taco dinner packages are out



It's an off brand sold at Sav-A-Lot "Marcum" (39¢).  I first bought it because it was cheap, but after trying all of the brands at one time or another, I prefer this brand because I like the taste best.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, .39 _is_ cheap. Nice price.

I've heard good things about that Knorr's Hollandaise sauce, PF.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Wow, .39 is cheap. Nice price.
> 
> I've heard good things about that Knorr's Hollandaise sauce, PF.



Will give it a try!  My mom called while she and I were both watching Ann Burrel making Eggs Benedict, wondering what Eggs Benedict was.  I'll tell her about Knorr.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Will give it a try!  My mom called while she and I were both watching Ann Burrel making Eggs Benedict, wondering what Eggs Benedict was.  I'll tell her about Knorr.



They make all kinds of yummy sauces and can usually be found on the top shelf with the rest of the gravy and sauce packets.  They are yellow and green.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> They make all kinds of yummy sauces and can usually be found on the top shelf with the rest of the gravy and sauce packets.  They are yellow and green.



I always found their vegetable soup mix made the best dip.  They've been around forever, I think they were bought up by somebody.  Have not checked out their other stuff, good to know!


----------



## chopper (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a spicy spaghetti seasoning mix that I use quite often when I don't have the time to cut up veggies. It is very good, and like others here, I use taco seasoning. The funny thing is that I didn't realize until I was a young adult that there were packaged gravy mix or sloppy Joe mix. I just always made them from scotch, and thought everyone else did too. I still can't bring myself to use sloppy Joe mix. Just doesn't taste right!


----------



## chopper (Jul 30, 2011)

Auto correct changed my scratch to scotch. I actually don't make it from scotch!!!


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm a believer in using an occasional shortcut.  Sure, from-scratch stock is better.  But sometimes it doesn't work that way.  So I keep containers of Swanson's (or whatever I can get locally) in the pantry.  I like to put Lipton's soup mixes in my meat loaf or meatballs to "beef" up the flavor.  And don't we all like a taste of childhood sometimes?  Sometimes those re-visits to childhood, though, can be disastrously salty (the last time I bought rice-a-roni, for example).  So you need to be judicious.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Auto correct changed my scratch to scotch. I actually don't make it from scotch!!!



Nothing wrong with scotch!  

I like Lipton too.  Costco has a great chicken broth (when we can get there) with less sodium than Swanson Reduced Sodium.

Hidden Valley dry ranch dressing mix in yogurt is good too.

Ain't it the truth, so much salt in stuff.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2011)

Ranch dressing packets are good things to have laying around. It makes for a nice dry seasoning for chicken, too, or melted in butter and poured on chicken wings.


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2011)

I used to season quite a bit with Ranch Valley, but, in fact, I discovered Penzeys creamy peppercorn and green goddess seasonings and like them better.  Oh, and from another line, I like Good Seasons Italian, Zesty Italian, and Garlic & Herb -- for dressings, but also to season other things.  With all of them, no other salt needed.  My favorite artichoke dip (much requested for parties) is made with it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2011)

Claire said:
			
		

> I used to season quite a bit with Ranch Valley, but, in fact, I discovered Penzeys creamy peppercorn and green goddess seasonings and like them better.  Oh, and from another line, I like Good Seasons Italian, Zesty Italian, and Garlic & Herb -- for dressings, but also to season other things.  With all of them, no other salt needed.  My favorite artichoke dip (much requested for parties) is made with it.



Penzeys truly rocks!  I have most of their spices (hence the dedicated free standing spice cabinet) but have not tried their dressings yet.  Good Seasons rocks as well!  Still loving the HV.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 30, 2011)

Good Seasons Italian Salad Dressing Mix is the only seasoning I use in my potato salad.  Along with a capful of vinegar per packet.  It was always asked for when having a pot luck picnic, and I never had any leftover.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Penzeys truly rocks! I have most of their spices (hence the dedicated free standing spice cabinet) but have not tried their dressings yet. Good Seasons rocks as well! Still loving the HV.


 
I didn't even know they had dry dressing seasoning packets.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2011)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Good Seasons Italian Salad Dressing Mix is the only seasoning I use in my potato salad.  Along with a capful of vinegar per packet.  It was always asked for when having a pot luck picnic, and I never had any leftover.



I made my last potato salad using your trick, Zhizara, and you were right, absolutely delicious!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2011)

Not sure if they're in packets, might be in the little jars or pouches.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Not sure they're in packets, they might be in the little jars or pouches.


 
I guess I meant that they even had premixed dressings.
Seems like I searched their before for herbs de provence and could not find it, and now they have it. Maybe they are expanding or I'm just not aware of all they have.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I made my last potato salad using your trick, Zhizara, and you were right, absolutely delicious!




You did?!  Thanks for the feedback.  I love it too.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 31, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I've never been one to use pre-packaged seasonings, mixes, sauces, etc.  I've always enjoyed making things from scratch, usually inventing as I go.  But we had a pot luck at work today, with a breakfast theme.  One person made eggs benedict (I brought in an electric griddle) and used a pre-packaged hollandaise sauce mix.  It was pretty good.  Another co-worker made sausage and gravy, using a pre-made sauce mix.  It was very good.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong.  I will still make my food from scratch.  But in a pinch, when I don't have time to make my own Hollandaise, or sausage gravy, or whatever, I might consider using a pre-made packet.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Sorry dad, but I have to call you on this one. Lipton noodle soup in Ralph, Better than Bullion for a quick chicken stock. You used to put a packet of brown gravy mix that you could only find at Neville's in with your slow cooked roasts. Cream of mushroom soup with sour cream to make stroganoff, chile con carne bricks when we lived in SoCal, taco seasoning mixes when we were kids. Kraft Mac and Cheese with Velveeta added. You even used to make Hamburger helper and you can't say that you didn't because I lost count a long time ago of how many times you've said you used to think it made a "good home cooked meal".  Ramen noodle packets as seasoning for stirfry served over ramen noodles or used to season fried rice, *pancake mixes*  (yes, there was a time when he didn't make them from scratch), V8 as a base for chili (you used to swear it was the best chili base). Curry mixes and Chinese 5 spice mix (just because they don't say Mrs. Dash or Ortega doesn't mean they aren't still premixed spices). A can of ready made baked beans with hotdogs cut up and cooked in them. You've made lots of things that were only sort of from scratch and a few that weren't from scratch at all.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Sorry dad, but I have to call you on this one...


 
Aha! Exposed!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2011)

BUSTED!!!  GW, you fraud.  You're just like the rest of us!!!!  

...well, almost.


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I guess I meant that they even had premixed dressings.
> Seems like I searched their before for herbs de provence and could not find it, and now they have it. Maybe they are expanding or I'm just not aware of all they have.



No, they come in jars, not premixed or packets.  Ther is the small size if you want to just try it, the larger size if you know you'll use it, and an even larger sizes as well.  Their Sicilian dressing mix is wonderful as well.  Their herbes de Provence is #13354 in the medium jar in their latest catalog.  

How do I know?  I do a lot of mail order/computer shopping and the household rule is to put the catalog you want me to order from on the desk.  I order and put the catalog on the shelf until the order comes in.  I don't really llike to shop on line, I shop the catalogs then order on line.  So now there is the catalog sitting next to me, waiting for me to order some Penzey's!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2011)

Claire said:


> No, they come in jars, not premixed or packets.  Ther is the small size if you want to just try it, the larger size if you know you'll use it, and an even larger sizes as well.  Their Sicilian dressing mix is wonderful as well.  Their herbes de Provence is #13354 in the medium jar in their latest catalog.
> 
> How do I know?  I do a lot of mail order/computer shopping and the household rule is to put the catalog you want me to order from on the desk.  I order and put the catalog on the shelf until the order comes in.  I don't really llike to shop on line, I shop the catalogs then order on line.  So now there is the catalog sitting next to me, waiting for me to order some Penzey's!



All of the Penzey's get saved because of the recipes.  Some day when I have a moment, I'll clip the recipes.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All of the Penzey's get saved because of the recipes. Some day when I have a moment, I'll clip the recipes.


 
I made their three tacos before, the edition that had three different tacos on the cover and the recipes inside. I might have even made all three the same night, I don't remember. The portobello taco was my favorite.

I just happened to notice the herbs de provence last catalog, Claire and have some in my cupboard right now 
I searched their site before and nothing turned up, so I'm thinking it's new.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> All of the Penzey's get saved because of the recipes.  Some day when I have a moment, I'll clip the recipes.



Me too!  I also save the Relish mag that comes in the paper once a month.  Penzey's stores smell so good...


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 31, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I made their three tacos before, the edition that had three different tacos on the cover and the recipes inside. I might have even made all three the same night, I don't remember. The portobello taco was my favorite.
> 
> I just happened to notice the herbs de provence last catalog, Claire and have some in my cupboard right now
> I searched their site before and nothing turned up, so I'm thinking it's new.



Do you still have the portabello taco recipe?  I'd love to check it out.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Do you still have the portabello taco recipe? I'd love to check it out.


 
Let me go dig around in a bit. I'm pretty sure I saved it.
It used to be on their website, but it isn't coming up


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh, I hope you find it. It sounds interesting to me too.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey, I found it on their website. It helps if you know the name and issue 

Must Have Mushroom & Cheese Tacos - Recipes at Penzeys Spices


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, Pac!  That definitely sounds good.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2011)

You're welcome, Z. They were pretty tasty, and different.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, I'm caught.  But just so's everyone knows, I wasn't purposely telling tall tails.  I am not the same man I was back in my early 20's.  P.A.G. was born when I was 23 years old.  I'm a shade older than that now.  I'll freely admit that when I was a teenager, I used Apian Way, and Chef Boy-R-Dee pizza kits, and loved them.  I tasted one a few years back, just to take a walk down memory lane, and found that those kits I loved when I was still brain damaged taste lousy to me now.  The same is true of hamburger helper.  And I never thought of chicken soup base as a pre-made spice/herb mix.  But as I think about it now, yep, it is.  And the other points my "daughter who loves to point out my every flaw" states are valid as well.

In my defense, if at all possible, I try to make everything from scratch, and have for the past 20 years or so.  Need to learn to make pepperoni and crackers though.  I have made my own corn flakes.  So much to learn, so few years to learn it in.  And the chili con-carne bricks, were used because your mother insisted I use them.  I knew how to make good chili before I met her.  But her mother used the con-carne bricks and so that was the only "good" chili, according to you Mom.  My hands were tied.  But you know what; they don't make white chili con-carne bricks, and I have a trophy in my home for that.

Oh, and P.A.G.,  to you.  Next time we have a family gathering, with bone-in rib eyes, cooked perfectly on the grill, you get dirty-sock-soup!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2011)

but do you dirty the sock yourself, or is pre-packaged?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 1, 2011)

BT, you know I that I get only the best ingredients I can find.  That's why I have you send me yours.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ok, I'm caught.  But just so's everyone knows, I wasn't purposely telling tall tails.  I am not the same man I was back in my early 20's.  P.A.G. was born when I was 23 years old.  I'm a shade older than that now.  I'll freely admit that when I was a teenager, I used Apian Way, and Chef Boy-R-Dee pizza kits, and loved them.  I tasted one a few years back, just to take a walk down memory lane, and found that those kits I loved when I was still brain damaged taste lousy to me now.  The same is true of hamburger helper.  And I never thought of chicken soup base as a pre-made spice/herb mix.  But as I think about it now, yep, it is.  And the other points my "daughter who loves to point out my every flaw" states are valid as well.
> 
> In my defense, if at all possible, I try to make everything from scratch, and have for the past 20 years or so.  Need to learn to make pepperoni and crackers though.  I have made my own corn flakes.  So much to learn, so few years to learn it in.  And the chili con-carne bricks, were used because your mother insisted I use them.  I knew how to make good chili before I met her.  But her mother used the con-carne bricks and so that was the only "good" chili, according to you Mom.  My hands were tied.  But you know what; they don't make white chili con-carne bricks, and I have a trophy in my home for that.
> 
> ...



Muahahahahaha!  Hoist by her own petard!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ok, I'm caught.  But just so's everyone knows, I wasn't purposely telling tall tails.  I am not the same man I was back in my early 20's.  P.A.G. was born when I was 23 years old.  I'm a shade older than that now.  I'll freely admit that when I was a teenager, I used Apian Way, and Chef Boy-R-Dee pizza kits, and loved them.  I tasted one a few years back, just to take a walk down memory lane, and found that those kits I loved when I was still brain damaged taste lousy to me now.  The same is true of hamburger helper.  And I never thought of chicken soup base as a pre-made spice/herb mix.  But as I think about it now, yep, it is.  And the other points my "daughter who loves to point out my every flaw" states are valid as well.
> 
> In my defense, if at all possible, I try to make everything from scratch, and have for the past 20 years or so.  Need to learn to make pepperoni and crackers though.  I have made my own corn flakes.  So much to learn, so few years to learn it in.  And the chili con-carne bricks, were used because your mother insisted I use them.  I knew how to make good chili before I met her.  But her mother used the con-carne bricks and so that was the only "good" chili, according to you Mom.  My hands were tied.  But you know what; they don't make white chili con-carne bricks, and I have a trophy in my home for that.
> 
> ...



I'm 32, just in case anyone was wondering how old I am or something. 

Papa, you wound me. I don't point out every flaw, just the ones that are funny. Besides, as you get older you require more mental exercise to keep your brain properly functioning. I'm just contributing to that and helping to keep you mentally spry because I'm just such a good and loving daughter. 

As for the rib steaks, I'll bring over some homemade salsa, guacamole, homemade raspberry vinaigrette and chocolate with hazelnuts as a peace offering. And then I'll give you hugs and puppy dog eyes.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Muahahahahaha!  Hoist by her own petard!



I had to look up what this phrase meant. Remind me if I ever need to raid your house for any reason to bring only non-explosive siege engines and plenty of minions. Of course, with the engineers that I know and would have helping with such a siege, no gunpowder or other explosives is probably a given, but it doesn't hurt to have the extra incentive. 

Honestly, even before dad started making everything from scratch he was a pretty good cook. As a kid I learned pretty quickly that if friends invited me to dinner I should reply with "I have a lot of homework, maybe you could come to my house for dinner instead?" Not that I actually did the homework, but, you know, it was a good excuse. Also, I think a lot of the premixes were used out of necessity. Money was tight and there were four of us kids. It was a lot cheaper to make a box of doctored hamburger helper and serve some canned green beans with it than it would have been to make stuff from scratch. I think it was also a time saver. If dad had spent as much time then making dinner as he does now we'd never have gotten to see him, especially during the time period when he was in school and working two part time jobs to try to provide for us. Mom cooked some, but dad did most of it. I'm still not sure how he managed to find time for us and not flunk all of his classes. Plus, dad never made us liver covered in tomato sauce and cheese.  That was mom's atrocity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I had to look up what this phrase meant. Remind me if I ever need to raid your house for any reason to bring only non-explosive siege engines and plenty of minions. Of course, with the engineers that I know and would have helping with such a siege, no gunpowder or other explosives is probably a given, but it doesn't hurt to have the extra incentive.



Never trust an Old English Geek who reads the dictionary.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm 32, just in case anyone was wondering how old I am or something.


 
chief longwind is 55?  the double nickels?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 3, 2011)

Only until September.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Only until September.



I knew GW was old, but not that old!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2011)

september 30th is a great day in history, you know.

some the the greatest people of all time were born on that day.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 4, 2011)

I love most Woolworths ready meals, they put a drug in them I'm sure! They all taste good.
Is this a what's your age thread or is it still about ready made food items? Lol! 
I'm 16 and if you believe that it's your own fault :P My age is on my profile so no need for me to answer this.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Never trust an Old English Geek who reads the dictionary.


How dare you, I resemble that slur


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> september 30th is a great day in history, you know.
> 
> some the the greatest people of all time were born on that day.



Some of the best, indeed.  History shows that people born on September 30 are naturally gifted in many areas, including the ability to speak and write succinctly, and accurately.  The list of talents includes engineering skills, mastery over the spoken and written word, lovers and makers of the best foods, creativity, honesty, never-ever spin tall tails, absolutely trustworthy, exceptionally handsome, smell good, loved by women and children, and the dog, amazing tact, humility, courage, natural leaders, etc.  Did you know that the most interesting men in the world were born on Sept. 30?  And those born on that great day are responsible for most of the major scientific and social breakthroughs from the beginning of time to the present.  Did you know that the guy who discovered both fire and the wheel was born on Sept. 30?  Yup, he was.  And the guy who discovered FTL travel...  What!  You mean you can't travel faster than the speed of light!  People born on Sept. 30 can.  Oh, one more thing, those born on Sept. 30 have an exceptional sense of humor.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 4, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Some of the best, indeed.  History shows that people born on September 30 are naturally gifted in many areas, including the ability to speak and write succinctly, and accurately.  The list of talents includes engineering skills, mastery over the spoken and written word, lovers and makers of the best foods, creativity, honesty, never-ever spin tall tails, absolutely trustworthy, exceptionally handsome, smell good, loved by women and children, and the dog, amazing tact, humility, courage, natural leaders, etc.  Did you know that the most interesting men in the world were born on Sept. 30?  And those born on that great day are responsible for most of the major scientific and social breakthroughs from the beginning of time to the present.  Did you know that the guy who discovered both fire and the wheel was born on Sept. 30?  Yup, he was.  And the guy who discovered FTL travel...  What!  You mean you can't travel faster than the speed of light!  People born on Sept. 30 can.  Oh, one more thing, those born on Sept. 30 have an exceptional sense of humor.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> How dare you, I resemble that slur




That's "Old English" Geek, not "Old" English Geek, silly!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't know, Princess, the second option seems to fit him pretty well.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 4, 2011)

Ladies thank you, my shoulders are broad.


----------

